# Small Town



## vandecarr (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving. This morning I got up before the sun and went into town to get some images of the town square and a train bridge.

Please let me know what you think.

Unfortunately, I didn't have my tripod with me so they are all hand held at fairly slow shutter speeds and f-stop was between 1.8 - 4.


----------



## cameramike (Nov 23, 2007)

none of them really do anything for me. the first one would have been better if you got more of a straight on view so that you could read the writing in the window and if you had the shot not cut off part of the building.

the second shot is so close to amazing, if you had taken a few steps back so the first light wasn't cut out and not had the last storefront in the shot i think it would have done it for me. 

the last one is also a close one, but i feel like you dont capture enough of the bridge 

hope i wasnt to harsh... i could very well be wrong : )


----------



## WNK (Nov 26, 2007)

I really like the second; keep shooting!


----------



## skieur (Nov 26, 2007)

To be rather harsh but accurate, black and white requires one heck of a lot of attention to lighting, detail, tone, and contrast as well as postprocessing.  These images are far from demonstrating this knowledge and these required skills.  Stick to colour unless you are willing to do one heck of a lot of reading, study and careful looking at black and white images.

skieur


----------



## kundalini (Nov 26, 2007)

IMO

1 - I like this very much but would have preferred to see more of the second story and less the the non-descript on the right hand side.  I can make out the window painting and the overexposure of the neon light is true to life.  It pops and the cast it give to the underside of the awning is what I would expect to see.

2 - There is something about how the rooflines is cutoff.  That coupled with the street lanterns right at the top of the image doesn't sit well with me.  I think otherwise this is a really nice shot.

3 - someone else, please.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 26, 2007)

_--To be rather harsh but accurate, black and white requires one heck of a lot of attention to lighting, detail, tone, and contrast as well as postprocessing. These images are far from demonstrating this knowledge and these required skills. Stick to colour unless you are willing to do one heck of a lot of reading, study and careful looking at black and white images.

skieur_


I guess he should be studying the black and white *you *posted ? The ONLY one. 

*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96867*

how can you give him a lecture on black and white as if you were a college professor and thats your amazing shot right there. ?
Looks a *LOT* worse then his. 

Im sorry if it sounds rude, but it has to be said. 
Why do people make these crazy comments and there work is *WORSE*. 
I can see if this was in the critique forum, but its just the sharing area. come on get real...

for being out before the sun rose and using the aperture range he did handheld , the second shot is actually pretty good I think It shows a lot of contrast, light and tone quality. 
I just wish it was composed a little differently...

_I just needed to vent a little,_ im so sick of everyone that can give you a 15 point thesis critique on how your picture violates the law of pasta on mars BUT they don't have any decent shots themselves. I mean come on . 

Why should anyone listen to you ? without any proof to display your prowess, your no better then a photography book on legs..


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 26, 2007)

sorry for the double post, my wireless was getting janky must have hit enter twice...


----------



## skieur (Nov 28, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> _--To be rather harsh but accurate, black and white requires one heck of a lot of attention to lighting, detail, tone, and contrast as well as postprocessing. These images are far from demonstrating this knowledge and these required skills. Stick to colour unless you are willing to do one heck of a lot of reading, study and careful looking at black and white images._
> 
> _skieur_
> 
> ...


 
I think that hijacking a thread for a put-down is rather childish and inappropriate.  If you take issue with my critique then talk to the critique,
otherwise you are NOT contributing anything, so don't post.

skieur


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 28, 2007)

skieur said:


> I think that hijacking a thread for a put-down is rather childish and inappropriate.  If you take issue with my critique then talk to the critique,
> otherwise you are NOT contributing anything, so don't post.
> 
> skieur


Stop acting as if you actually gave a piece of critique.

"_To be rather harsh but accurate, black and white requires one heck of a lot of attention to lighting, detail, tone, and contrast as well as postprocessing. These images are far from demonstrating this knowledge and these required skills. Stick to colour unless you are willing to do one heck of a lot of reading, study and careful looking at black and white images."

_Everybody can list some elements to a photo, but it doesn't do anybody any good if you don't actually explain. And of course you are accurate, you basically SAID NOTHING regarding the actual photo or the theories behind black and white photography. Even a moron could look a course bulletin of photography and memorize the words: "lighting, detail, tone, and contrast."


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 29, 2007)

nice pictures , i realy enjoyed te second one .
but still i think its a lil bit empty and you should have waited for some people to walk over


----------



## xs400 (Nov 29, 2007)

I also like the second one.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 30, 2007)

don't hijack my critique of your non critique lol..... 
ok that was a joke.

but seriously ...
First off, sorry if you got the wrong idea, but I never name called you out in an insulting way or anything, this is not a personal put-down don't take it the wrong way.
Dont take the B&W of yours  I pulled out as insulting, im simply saying for what you are telling him to do, you have no legs to stand on, and your post will prob encourage_ him_ to give up B&W alltogether. 

phototron said is best, there is no real critique to critique. 


the guy gets up at the crack of dawn to take these handheld, hes just happy to share, this is not the _specific critique gallery_, the _SHARING and general critique_ gallery last time I checked. *And you tell him to go back to color because you dont like his shots.*_one of them is really good, just cropped off tight..._ I dont think anybody should be telling someone else to leave a type of photography alone, or drop it cause they stink at it. 
Thats not what the general gallery is for as far as I know it. 

I would have thought you could have given him actual pointers from your vast knowledge? apparently there are too many things to think about when it comes to B&W photography right ? 


If telling someone to give up on B&W and stick with color simply because they do not like their pictures is considered good _general_ critique and then basically quoting wikipedia afterwards to back it up. Then I guess the whole forum is in trouble.


----------

